# CPT for ear canal abscess procedure



## ggparker14 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ear Canal Abscess

Procedure: Anesthesia: local infiltrate; Local anesthetic: lidocaine 1% eithout epinephrine; Incision type: needle aspiration; Drainage: bloody; Drainage amount: scant; Packing material: 1/2 inch gauze.

Would the CPT for this be 69020 or another CPT. Questioning this because no blade was used, but needle was used?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## salCCS (Apr 25, 2013)

I would use 10160


----------

